# Horse head wreath



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I saw a picture of a similiar item on Pintrest and Facebook, and fell in love. I have the worlds sweetest Miniature horse (who also vies for the "fluffiest" at this time of year!) The first attempt was far too small, so upped the size for another. The result- Mare and foal! All the makings came from the wooded trails at the stable.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

so cute!! i love the mare and foal aspect.....


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

That is the cutest wreath I have ever seen!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Those are just great. Never seen anything like them. You are so talented


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

They are fantastic! I bet you could sell them easily to other horse people.


----------



## Ladyofstix (Sep 16, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :idea:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Love, love, love!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

I love these..So gorgeous..So very clever...


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow! Clever you


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool but I want to see the picture of the real fuzz ball.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, those are brilliant! I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

They are very easy actually. I just traced the outline of the one I saw on pintrest, made an overhead, projected it onto chipboard, traced the enlarged size(s) and cut them out. Hot glued the twigs on (took a lot less than I had expected,) and decorated with bits and bobs that I had. You too could do this!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Very cool but I want to see the picture of the real fuzz ball.


The real fuzz ball: Zephyr (means "warm breeze from the west.") His coat is about 5" long and goes out instead of laying down! 100% adorable! He loves equine agility!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Oh these are beautiful. I'm hoping I can make one for a dear friend by looking at your photo. Thanks so much.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Exquisit work! What a wonderful idea! Love them both. Would love to see pics of your horses!


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

They are wonderful so is zephyr. Give him a hug. X


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Sherlyn said:


> Exquisit work! What a wonderful idea! Love them both. Would love to see pics of your horses!


Check back on the first page- wreath and Zephyr pictures are there. He is "my" only horse- but though small, has all the personality of 3 big horses! In the warmer months we drive the trails behind the stable. Zephyr lives with his mare and a friend in the "Mini barn." There are 10 horses, 3 ponies and 3 miniature horses at the stable, these are the smallest.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Your horses are gorgeous! I'm jealous! I rode my neighbor's Shetland ponies as a child and always wanted my own horse.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Sherlyn said:


> Your horses are gorgeous! I'm jealous! I rode my neighbor's Shetland ponies as a child and always wanted my own horse.


I rode as a child as well- but didn't ever own my own horse. At 50, I figured it was time! With a spinal deformity (which I was unaware of as a child) I should never have been riding. A miniature was the perfect answer for me! We have a roadster and a pleasure cart, and enjoy the wooded trails behind the stables where we can drive for miles. We also are blessed with a covered arena, so can work together in any weather. We competed (via youtube) in Equine Agility and were 8th internationally our first year. Mini's are very bright and need their "play drive" challenged by learning new things all the time. Zephyr is happiest when he is figuring out a new puzzle! Bonus- mini's are "easy keepers." Low cost to feed (they put weight on looking at grass!) and low boarding rates compared to larger horses. And the best part- most true mini's (not dwarf's) are very hardy and rarely require vet care. They do however need regular foot trims. If you've always wanted a horse, but not necessarily to ride, I can highly recommend a mini! Find a boarding stable nearby, and enjoy all the cuteness!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Mitzi said:


> Oh these are beautiful. I'm hoping I can make one for a dear friend by looking at your photo. Thanks so much.


They are not difficult at all. Please PM me if I can help in anyway.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Those are absolutely beautiful. Love the pictures of your horses.Did you use a frame of some kind? Would love to make one


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Have a girlfriend that would love this idea.. as a gift.. she is not at all crafty.. have to bookmark it for next year. xo WS


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I love them. What an awesome spin on a Xmas Wreath! And I love your mini horse, he is beautiful! You are lucky to live where you can have one. If I did, I would have a barn FULL of critters...house too! Btw, did you know that Norman Rockwell never drew freehand. He traced over the photos he painted from. I prefer freehand drawing from mine. But to me, the end justifies the means. Just look at the wonderful results, here!

Ooops! Just noticed you have a whole gang of beauties!! WOW!!!
Oh and while I am back here again, I am wondering, where did you get the twigs from?


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Love your mini! I had two for about 8 years. Move away from the farm, so I had to rehome them. I do miss them. Best lawn mowers I ever had.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very different and attractive looking..you are so creative!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You are one very clever person to come up with these - LOVE 'em.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Dusti said:


> I love them. What an awesome spin on a Xmas Wreath! And I love your mini horse, he is beautiful! You are lucky to live where you can have one. If I did, I would have a barn FULL of critters...house too! Btw, did you know that Norman Rockwell never drew freehand. He traced over the photos he painted from. I prefer freehand drawing from mine. But to me, the end justifies the means. Just look at the wonderful results, here!
> 
> Ooops! Just noticed you have a whole gang of beauties!! WOW!!!
> Oh and while I am back here again, I am wondering, where did you get the twigs from?


All the greenery came from the trails behind the stable. However, My Mother has just made one for my uncle (who is suffering from Idiopathic Pulmonary Fibrosis and lives in a long term care home now- so true greenery was not allowed,) all from artificial greenery. She said the pine was the toughest to find- but now she has a lifetime supply! The benefit with hers is that she won't have to remove, and then replace, the greenery each year. Either way- feel free to steal the idea!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> You are one very clever person to come up with these - LOVE 'em.


Not so clever, I copied the idea from a pintrest/Facebook picture of one. I'm not good at coming up with things- usually adept enough to re-create though.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

realy cute


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

kidbear said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful. Love the pictures of your horses.Did you use a frame of some kind? Would love to make one


I cut out a wooden base and just hot glued all the greenery on. Easy! My Mom used some sort of plastic cardboard (they make them as boards for to do presentations on and available in stationery stores etc.) for hers (made with artificial greenery.) It would be much lighter of course. I love the smell of the true greenery- so will peel it all off and save the outline to re-use next year.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Love your mini! I had two for about 8 years. Move away from the farm, so I had to rehome them. I do miss them. Best lawn mowers I ever had.


That is my greatest fear- that I might have to rehome , Zephyr someday! He is only 8, so he may well outlive me. In the shorter term, I am entering month6 of a recovery from a concussion gained in a car accident in June. If it doesn't resolve soon, I may need to go on long term disability. That would mean a severe cut in salary. It would kill me to loose him and then get better! It would kill me to loose him period!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

The horse heads are wonderful, but not as wonderful as the real thing.
Love your little guy. Colors are great.
I miss my herd terrible but stroke put and end to that.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

beejay said:


> Those are just great. Never seen anything like them. You are so talented


Ditto!! :thumbup:


----------



## joanie5 (Nov 19, 2014)

My niece and her sister-in-law made these wreaths this weekend. Their family members own a horse farm. Very cute.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

cainchar said:


> They are very easy actually. I just traced the outline of the one I saw on pintrest, made an overhead, projected it onto chipboard, traced the enlarged size(s) and cut them out. Hot glued the twigs on (took a lot less than I had expected,) and decorated with bits and bobs that I had. You too could do this!


Um. . I got tired just reading all the "easy" steps you took


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I did see a picture of one on facebook.

Peggy


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The real one is so cute. He looks like he is full of it. I see he is spoiled rotten to like he should be.
I rode the big guys and girls when I was younger. I went from barrel racing to cow poking to jumping 6 ft fences had three horses in my life time and miss it very much. When my son was younger we free leased a pony for him he one reserve grand champion on midnight she was one of those ponies you could do anything to. My son was her one Halloween and midnight was him we had pants and a huge shirt and tie on her with my sons baseball hat. They are fun aren't they.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

They are gorgeous - love them ;-)


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Those are super cool!!!


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 24, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> They are fantastic! I bet you could sell them easily to other horse people.


Amen! Love them. I'll take two of them. We've been horse people for 30+ years and they would sure be a refreshing change!, what a talent you have! Good for you! If you go into business let me know! Love them


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

You are all so sweet! Can't think of making them to sell this year as I am recovering from a concussion. Also not sure about sending tree parts across the border (although we do send that huge Christmas tree to Boston every year, in thanks for the aid after the Halifax explosion WW1.)

Honestly- it is easy- just trace the outline on something firm (especially easy if you mean to hang it inside- use cardboard.) Then just hot glue twigs and bits and pieces of fur, spruce and pine. You'll be finished before you know it. I can claim this as true as I am working with a very limited energy level just now.


----------

